# Bandit or MOrbark



## David Kendall (Mar 28, 2003)

Think on this one then, Bandit out number Morbark chippers in Europe ,4 to 1
And their are approx 23 different manufactures to chose from for chippers out there.
Also WHY is it Morbark users are so concerned about pluging ?
I think it is because its allways been a Problem for them on Morbark Chippers.


----------



## Menchhofer (Mar 28, 2003)

I can only supply information pertaining to my experience and word of mouth.

In the past, I have heard Morbark does or will plug. But then I have had my 250 plug once but only due to dull knives.

Basically, my reasoning regarding Bandit vs Morbark is both economics and weight. The bandit is a bit lighter for both my truck and customer lawns. If I remember correctly, it was also a few thou less expensive. I have also been treated pretty fair with the bandit people.............. However, I would not mind trying a Morbark one day.

On another note, I have heard the Woodsman is a good chipper also...


----------



## treeman82 (Mar 28, 2003)

I believe, if I heard correctly... Morbark fixed the clogging problem. Morbarks are the preferred chipper because, while they may be heavier, and more expensive than their Bandit counterparts. You can whomp on them all day and night and they will last you for a long time to come. They are built with heavier parts, and a lot bigger engines. Also, in my opinion... the single roller on the Morbark is far superior to the 2 small rollers on the Bandits when it comes to eating logs.


----------



## BigJohn (Apr 1, 2003)

I personaly would stay away from Morbark. I had a bad experience with one once. We working one cold January day taking down a large beech tree. We were feeding in brush and all of a sudden it it exsploded. Somehow a piece got behind one of pockets of the blade and blew the blade out. There was shrap metal flying everywhere comeing out of the houseing. It was so off balance that this thing was bouncing up down off the ground. It nearly shook itself apart. One brave soul got in there and shut it down. We were all very lucky that none of us got hit. It would have been like getting shot. 

You may think this was just a freak thing but no. It wasn't the first time. A time before this before I had worked for this company the same thing had happened and that time the whole got blew off up in air and came down through the homeowners roof. It was pretty new at the time. Morbark reluctantly took it back fixed it said they beefed it up. I guess not good enough. 

I been working with the Bandit 250xp for a few years now its been great. I've put it to the test. Sure some had a few bugs to work out from new such as loose wires that caused it shut down and once the hydraulic pump was a little loose wasn't torqued and needed tightened down. I took a whole 40 foot or better poplar and chipped it. I had the top tied off up in a larger tulip and cut it off. Connected the handy wich cable on the chipper and just sucked it in. I had to extend the winch cable and force it through only because the feed wheels I don't believe were designed to pull in such a large piece of "brush". 

My vote is for Bandit.

Big John


----------



## Cicero (Apr 6, 2003)

Most people dont realize but Morbark requires 400 ft pounds of torque on their knife bolts. Dont blame the equipment. 400 ft lbs is some definite elbow grease. Any chipper will do it if not properly maintained. The 250XP is a nice chipper, cant argue with you there. My vote is always the 13. Model 13 should out perform and out last the 250 but is generally a little cheaper. If you like disc then Morbark cant compete with that 250. If you like drum noone competes with the 13. My recommendation is do business with the one you feel will take care of you when the thing breaks. They all break.


----------



## Squirrel (Apr 10, 2003)

*bandit*

rented a bandit 250xp today!!!!What an improvement over my little old gas 9 inch vermeer. I was thinking of buying a vermeer BC1000XL but I think this one is better even if it is longer, heavier and more expensive, what do you guys think? have no knowledge of morbark but that is why I am online, to find out what people who own or use them think.


----------



## treeman82 (Apr 10, 2003)

The 1250 is the new 15" intimidator, right?


----------



## David Kendall (Apr 12, 2003)

*Bandit*

The Intimidator range is 1590,1690,1890,2090.


----------

